# Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen



## Mak121 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo, brauch man in Hessen ein Führungszeugnis? Und wie lange dauert es in der Behörde? Und kann ich eigentlich auch in einer anderen Behörde in Hessen mein Fischereischein beantragen

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen


----------



## Mak121 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen*

Kann mir den niemand sagen ob man ein Führungszeugnis brauch?

Hab zwar schon was gefunden von Bensheim (Hessen), aber irgendwie will ich das nicht glauben-.- .Außerdem mussten wir auch kein Führungszeugnis vorzeigen...Ich will nicht  noch 2 Wochen warten. Bin total ungeduldig ....

Da steht:

Neuausstellung  

Zeugnis über die abgelegte Fischereiprüfung und Paßbild
Personalausweis / Reisepaß, evtl. Kinderausweis bei Jugendlichen unter 16 Jahren
Führungszeugnis (das Führungszeugnis ist auch schon für die Fischereiprüfung erforderlich); die Ausstellung eines Führungszeugnisses dauert ca. 2 Wochen
Lichtbild


----------



## Stichling78 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen*

Hast du die Prüfung schon gemacht oder wie?|kopfkrat

wir haben während der Prüfungskurse unsere Führungszeugnise beantragt, und der Unteren Fischereibehörde zugeschickt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Mak121 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen*

Ja habe die Prüfung heute geschrieben 
Wir mussten nur was unterschreiben, dass wir keine Fischwilderei betrieben haben am ersten Lehrtag. Wenn da auch gleich das Führungszeugnis beantragt wurde, wäre ich sehr beruhigt. Will endlich angeln. Wir mussten 165 Euro zahlen. War da auch die Gebühr von 13 Euro für das Führungszeugnis dabei? Weil ich glaube ja nicht. Wurde uns jedoch nicht gesagt. Wäre dankbar über Antworten aus Hessen


----------



## Stichling78 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen*

Habe das FZ bei der Gemeinde Beantragt und dann zur Unteren FB geschickt. Ohne das FZ wurden wir zur Prüfung nicht zugelassen.
Ruf doch bei deiner Gemeinde/Stadt-verwaltung an.
Oder deinen Lehrgangsleiter.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Mak121 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen*

Ok also ich bin im Moment extrem angenervt. Habe mit 2 Freunden aus Bürstadt mein Fischereiprüfung gemacht. Die hatten genau wie ich kein Führungszeugnis und haben in der Gemeinde sofort den Fischereischein bekommen... Ich allerdings wohne in Groß Rohrheim und bei mir muss natürlich noch ein Führungszeugnis beantragt werden für 13 Euro und ich kann erst in 2 Wochen mit den anderen angeln. Ärgert mich so sehr....


----------



## Stichling78 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein beantragen in Hessen*

Pech, aber Lebbe geht weiter, und 2 wochen gehen auch vorbei. 
Glückwunsch noch zur Prüfung und viel Petri.

Gruß Tobi


----------

